# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  البوم منبر مريخاب اون لاين (التحيه للأخ الشمشار وهيام محمد عدنان ولجنة الاحتفالات)

## مرهف

*[youtube][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ماشاء الله شئ رهيب والله يسلمو الشباب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*انهمرت الدموع يامرهف...
ارجوكم خففوا غلينا شويه..
احنا ماقدر ده...
شكرا الشمشار يديك الف عافيه
اون لاين اصبح بلا منازع ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*منتهى الروعة والجمال
الله يحفظكم ويسدد خطاكم
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*تسلم يارايع وربنا  يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*سلامات 
شكرا مرهف وكل الاخوه المتداخلين 
هو عمل بسيط عبرنا من خلاله عن المنبر انا وابنتي هيام محمد عدنان 
اتمني ان نكون وفقنا في انتاجه 
اتمني ان اكون وفقت في اخراج الحفل  بالصوره التي تعبر عن المنبر وما انجز 
بالمناسبه امبارح سلمنا مجلس اداره المريخ ممثلا في الاستاذ هاشم الزبير مقترح ودراسه جدوي اذاعه المريخ مريخ اف ام  وهسي بنزل ليكم الموضوع في بوست مخصص 
يا ريس مرهف ههههههههه لقيتك ابو السريع انا صحيت عشان انزل الالبوم هنا لقيتك سبقتني ههههه 
خالص تقديري لكل من ساهم فكريا وماديا وجسديا في ان يخرج الحفل بالصوره التي كان عليها بالامس 
شكرا كل اعضاء ومجلس اداره ومجلس شوري المنبر وضيوفهم الاعزاء 
خالص تقديري للجميع 

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كان عمل يستحق الثناء كان مدهش بالفعل مما يؤكد علو كعب المنبر ويؤكد بان القادم احلى
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*  عمل جميل يديكم العافيه
 وكل عام وانتم بخير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله ابداع لامثيل له الا في منبر اونلاين وبس

*

----------

